# Opera singer charged in Mar-a-Lago chase refuses to appear in court



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

A Connecticut opera singer charged with using an SUV to blast through barricades outside of U.S. President Donald Trump's Florida estate, drawing law enforcement gunfire, refused to appear in court Saturday, delaying her initial appearance.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/woman-charged-in-mar-a-lago-chase-refuses-to-appear-in-court-1.4793379


----------

